# Favorite protein powder mix?



## Kathybird (Apr 12, 2011)

What do you like?  Looking for highest amt of protein per scoop.  Lower calories is a plus.   Currently have GNC pro performance 100% whey protein.

... and what's the difference between whey and casein?


----------



## nyf1nest (Apr 12, 2011)

My personal favorite is Pro Complex by optimum nutrition, Whey protein is a fast acting protein, while Casein is slower dissolving


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 12, 2011)

Never buy GNC anything it's garbage! If you are looking for low carb iso whey is great! Other than GNC they are all pretty good it's more or less what flavors you like. Look at the labels because cheaper is not better, generally you need more scoops to get enough protein which means there is more fillers and extra crap. Over the years I've found using a vanilla flavor protein is best as you can add fruit or peanutbutter or berries to change the flavor.


----------



## yerg (Apr 12, 2011)

I use body fortress sold at walmart.  Its got 8grams of BCAAs per scoop, 26grams total protein, and some other ingredients including creatine.  I dont think its a bad blend for the price. $14 for 2lbs.  Ive also used twin labs whey and didnt care for it much...


----------



## Hell (Apr 13, 2011)

I mainly use EAS 100% Whey from Sams. 
5lb bag for $27.99
130 Calories
23 grams of protein
76 Servings per bag


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 13, 2011)

Order my protein from TrueProtein.com. Like the fact that I can make my own blend or buy one of their pre-mixed proteins, plus I can add whatever flavor, BCAA's, etc to it.

And no, I am not affiliated with them at all, just who I use.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Apr 13, 2011)

All American pure whey. $30 shipped for 5lbs and the cake batter flavor is delicious. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## Marat (Apr 13, 2011)

I use 100% Casein from Optimum Nutrition only because I'm able to make it into protein fluff (scrolldown about half way for the recipe).


----------



## glennyjuice91 (Apr 13, 2011)

best bang for your buck would be dymatize iso 100.....its hydrowhey and i have it in chocolate flavor..def the way to go!


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 13, 2011)

As far as taste/price/mixing goes absolutely nothing can beat ON Gold standard or Dymatize elite whey..


----------



## jagbender (Apr 13, 2011)

Hell said:


> I mainly use EAS 100% Whey from Sams.
> 5lb bag for $27.99
> 130 Calories
> 23 grams of protein
> 76 Servings per bag


 

ditto


----------



## jagbender (Apr 13, 2011)

going to try the protein fluff recepie


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 13, 2011)

ON chocolate.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 13, 2011)

SuperLift said:


> As far as taste/price/mixing goes absolutely nothing can beat ON Gold standard or Dymatize elite whey..


----------



## blergs. (Apr 13, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> What do you like?  Looking for highest amt of protein per scoop.  Lower calories is a plus.   Currently have GNC pro performance 100% whey protein.
> 
> ... and what's the difference between whey and casein?


casein is slow digesting whey is fast-med digesting
if you want the most protein per scoop wit the least cals,carbs and fats get any decent quality ISO-WHEY.
NTBM has oen called Isolation


----------



## Marat (Apr 13, 2011)

blergs. said:


> casein is slow digesting whey is fast-med digesting
> if you want the most protein per scoop wit the least cals,carbs and fats get any decent quality ISO-WHEY.
> NTBM has oen called Isolation



Along these lines...

I also like the "Isopure" protein. It's about 25g protein, 0-1 carbs and fat per scoop. For a basically no fat/carb powder, it mixes reasonably well and the chocolate flavor is relatively good. 

They sell large tubs  at GNC and online for a reasonable price.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 14, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Order my protein from TrueProtein.com. Like the fact that I can make my own blend or buy one of their pre-mixed proteins, plus I can add whatever flavor, BCAA's, etc to it.
> 
> And no, I am not affiliated with them at all, just who I use.


 
Used to use ON 100% whey or scivation 

Now I use trueprotein, they let you make your own blend from a serious selection of ingredients, and its cheap. They have a special on "recession whey" 25 lbs for $125!! Also I've never found a cheaper way to get casein than their "milk protein isolate" its 70% casein 30% whey and goes for about $8.50 a pound. Again I'm not affiliated with them at all, but go play with their custom blend page and you'll probably end up dropping a paycheck there lol.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 14, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> ON chocolate.


 
Yes ON chocolate casein no fruit  it was good !


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 14, 2011)

Isolyze
HydroWhey
All Day Whey

Those are my 3 fav with number of carbs from least to most.


----------



## kyoryoko (Apr 14, 2011)

I enjoy Scivation Chocolate Whey. 1g fat, 1g carb, 22g protein. It's one of the only proteins that doesn't cause my stomach to turn. Taste is good too, some proteins out there taste like chalk... Sci Fit's Pro-lyn... good god... why did I buy 2 bottles.... ?


----------



## mazdarx7 (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm all about tast and quality ...I must say bsn true mass is decent in price and tasts amazing its a real treat to drink..but that's just me


----------



## mazdarx7 (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh yeah I alsoagree with what the other gentleman just posted about isopure tast good and mixes well and you don't need to add a ton of scoops..nothing I hate more than a thick chunkie ass shake..I espicially hate with otherf brands of cheap mass gainers that no matter how much u blend u still get that "ninja" clump that breakes in the middle of your throat and almost chokes u too death


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 14, 2011)

He he... I love my magic bullet.  I have had the whey with just the shaker cup, but it's much more palatable blended with ice.  More shake-like and cold.


----------



## maxwkw (Apr 15, 2011)

I like trueprotein's whey isolate. It's good, cheap, and quality.


----------



## PRIDE. (Apr 15, 2011)

I've tried all different kinds from Optimum Nutrition, TrueProtein, EAS, etc. The best whey protein isolate I've found and use on a daily basis now is Synthetek's SynthePURE! It's tasteless, so it mixes with anything and I use it a lot for cooking with. Also, it doesn't have me running to the bathroom like some others do!


----------



## Built (Apr 15, 2011)

Kaizen whey isolate, chocolate flavour, from Costco. 30-35 bucks a tub, sweetened with sucralose. Works well for what I use it for - a preload before my meals to keep me fuller longer.


----------



## FitnessBlogger (Apr 15, 2011)

Has to be 100% Pure New Zealand Whey Strawberry flavor. Tastes exactly like strawberry ice cream. 28g of protein per scoop, sweetened with stevia. Really high-quality stuff. There's a more in-depth review of it on the blog below my username if you're interested. (Just hit supplement reviews, I think its #3).

Also Dymatize Elite Gourmet tastes really good.


----------



## gamma (Apr 16, 2011)

Tried all kinds of brands , for me its all about good taste and quality . I really enjoy  gaspari nutrition myofuison .


----------



## Mooksman (Apr 17, 2011)

taste? syntha 6


----------



## jagbender (Apr 19, 2011)

someone posted a recipie adding  baby spinach to your shake.  I tried it and you cannot taste it.  I'd rather drink baby spinach that eat the stuff 

maybe it was Marat?  

Who ever it was  Thanks.   Tastes great  more filling  the power of greens


----------



## ksundry77 (Apr 20, 2011)

For taste, can't beat Gaspari Myofusion (more of a blend), if you're looking for low carb, try Dymatize Elite...also John Scott XP (can be hard to find, check website or bodybuilding.com)


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 20, 2011)

ON - whey & casein.


----------



## jasjotbains (Apr 23, 2011)

Nitro tech !!! Strawberry flavour in cold milk tastes just like icecream !!


----------



## WantsWidth (Apr 24, 2011)

Evil Eagle said:


> All American pure whey. $30 shipped for 5lbs and the cake batter flavor is delicious.
> 
> Sent from my Android device


 


i been getting it from there also and dig it so far


----------

